# un male boia



## lautaro

Ciao a tutti,
mi/ci interessa sapere come è distribuita l'espressione "un male boia" sulla penisola italiana e anche se può essere considerata un localismo. Mi spiego: sappiamo che è compresa da chiunque in qualunque regione, ma la si usa spesso? si usava? è desueta? 

Grazie a tutti

LAU


----------



## Larroja

Ciao Lau, 

io non considererei l'espressione un localismo, perché è entrata a far parte del linguaggio standardizzato, e in quanto tale è perfettamente comprensibile a qualsiasi italiano, cosa che non accade con altre espressioni più connotate regionalmente. Non credo però che nell'uso quotidiano la si usi con la stessa frequenza o naturalezza in tutta la penisola, e propendo per una maggior diffusione a Nord. 
Per entrare nello specifico della tua domanda, un sardo di certo non la usa quanto un milanese, o non la usa affatto.


----------



## Silvia10975

In Toscana si usa, nel Lazio anche. Aspettiamo testimonianze di altre regioni


----------



## gatogab

Non mi risulta che sia molto usata in Puglia, anche se si capisce.
La televisione aiuta molto in questo: a capire _'il come si dice'_ in altre regioni.

Insisto: _paese che vai, usanze che trovi_.

gg


----------



## irene.acler

In Trentino è molto usata


----------



## fer1975

In Puglia la usiamo anche se forse _un male cane _è più usata.


----------



## gatogab

> In Puglia la usiamo anche *se forse un male cane è più usata.*


Confermo.
Lo stavo proponendo, ma poi l'ho scordato.

gg

(ciao Irenita)


----------



## Broca

Confermo l'uso in Toscana, anche se qui a Pisa non si sente spessissimo.


----------



## memynl

In Calabria è un'espressione capita da tutti, ma non prediletta. Viene per lo più utilizzata da chi ha vissuto molti anni nel nord Italia e ne ha carpito gli usi linguistici. Risulta superfluo dire che viene capita da tutti, non trattandosi di un'espressione dialettale.


----------



## pask46

Spero di non chattare... si era chiesto un riscontro "regionale"... in Piemonte si usano tutte e due... (boia e cane)...


----------



## Hermocrates

Broca said:


> Confermo l'uso in Toscana, anche se qui a Pisa non si sente spessissimo.



Io credo di averla sentita abbastanza spesso, anche se non vorrei che le mie statistiche siano viziate dall'eco della semplice interiezione "boia". 

Per contro, ho vissuto in Lombardia per qualche anno e devo dire che ho sentito quest'espressione molto di raro (per quel che può valere la mia esperienza strettamente personale). 

Mi pare tuttavia di capire dai commenti precedenti che si tratta di un'espressione, di fatto, originaria proprio dell'Italia del nord? Forse diffusa al resto d'Italia con la tv? Sono curioso.


----------



## effeundici

Mah, a me sembra parecchio toscana come espressione.


----------



## lautaro

Azzardiamo una prima ipotesi?
L'espressione è privilegiata in Toscana ed è standard italiano. Non è un localismo.
Dai, ragazzi...altri post!

LAU


----------



## MOMO2

lautaro said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi/ci interessa sapere come è distribuita l'espressione "un male boia" sulla penisola italiana e anche se può essere considerata un localismo. Mi spiego: sappiamo che è compresa da chiunque in qualunque regione, ma la si usa spesso? si usava? è desueta?
> 
> Grazie a tutti
> 
> LAU


 
"male boia / male cane"

Quando vivevo a Roma sentivo dire "male cane", da quando sono emigrata a Nord () sento con maggior frequenza "male boia". Non è desueto. E si usa tanto spesso quanto spesso ti fai male .

Momo2


----------



## nikis

Io dico sempre e sento quasi solamente *un male cane*.


----------



## paolar

In Piemonte e Val d'Aosta l'espressione è usata, uso peraltro non frequentissimo.


----------



## danalto

Io li uso entrambi, indifferentemente.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

In Lombardia (molto bassa, per cui azzardo anche Modena, Verona, Rovigo) si sente e si usa. Io uso indifferentemente male boia e male cane


----------



## reef

In Romagna "male boia" è nettamente più usato.


----------



## Sprocedato

I miei parenti veneti dicono "un male boia" ("un freddo boia", ecc.) Belluno, ma non solo.

A Livorno si usa "Boia, deh!" come intercalare, ma "un male boia" non è usatissimo.


----------



## danalto

reef said:


> In Romagna "male boia" è nettamente più usato.


Ah, ecco! Le mie origini mi hanno tradita, allora! 
Ora che mi ci fai pensare, sì, è da lì che ho preso l'abitudine di citare il boia, quando mi faccio male!


----------

